# Delamination Repair In Houston Tx



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Can any one tell me where I can find a good delamination repair center in the Houston area? I have a 2004 outback that's needs the front cap replaced. Any idea how much that will cost me? Thanks in advance

pete


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Presuming you mean "delamination" ... you should be able to go to any KEYSTONE service center to have this looked at and repaired as needed.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Were you able to get your problem fixed?


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

i bought this rig back in 2004 from holiday world in katy texas and i believe it was leaking from the very start... after 8000 in water damage that the insurance company has paid for but now ive noticed the fiberglass begining to bubble...and after the run around from holiday world i would never go back to that place.. im just looking for someone else in the area that can help me with this problem

pete


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

peter1 said:


> i bought this rig back in 2004 from holiday world in katy texas and i believe it was leaking from the very start... after 8000 in water damage that the insurance company has paid for but now ive noticed the fiberglass begining to bubble...and after the run around from holiday world i would never go back to that place.. im just looking for someone else in the area that can help me with this problem
> 
> pete


I just did a quick search on "delamination" and came up with several posts - one of them click here - hopefully something in here can you give you some good information. I would also try calling Keystone - who knows - they may be able to help!


----------



## tx_roundman (Jan 27, 2007)

peter1 said:


> Can any one tell me where I can find a good delamination repair center in the Houston area? I have a 2004 outback that's needs the front cap replaced. Any idea how much that will cost me? Thanks in advance
> 
> pete


Pete

I've used a shop in Rosenberg and had several friends recommend them. The two times I've used them was very pleased. Just a small 2 man shop.

Bluebonnet RV
1100 Avenue H
Rosenberg, TX 77471

281-342-7939


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

anybody have a ballpark figure on how much this might cost? im not sure but it looks like the whole cap my need to be replace. the bubble started about 4 feet from the ground and has worked its way to the top

pete


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

We are having both the front and back replaced, after having a leak, est. was around $2000.00 for both insurance will cover it has it was a result from a leak. We had inside damage repaired and after the hard freeze of winter the delam started to show. Might want to check with your insurance co. to see what they might do. We bought our OB at Coachlight RV in Carthage MO and always drive the 200 miles to have any work done on it passing the local dealer on the way. Coachlight has one of the best service centers in the US, and treat the guy that bought a $20,000 camper the same as the $1,000,000 motor home. Good luck hope you find a good repair center.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Funtime RV is a big dealership in Dallas that is an OB dealer. It will be a bit of a hike but the place is Huge and they should be able to take care of you.


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

peter1 said:


> i bought this rig back in 2004 from holiday world in katy texas and i believe it was leaking from the very start... after 8000 in water damage that the insurance company has paid for but now ive noticed the fiberglass begining to bubble...and after the run around from holiday world i would never go back to that place.. im just looking for someone else in the area that can help me with this problem
> 
> pete


I have a similar bubble, is yours as hard as or softer than the surrounding material?


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

it is softer then surrounding area...and it starts on both front sides and is working its way down


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Depending upon the labor fees the dealer will charge, you're looking at approx. $3,000 to replace the cap. I'm scheduled to pick up our TT next week from having the front cap replaced. Good luck in finding a dealer.

Mike
'


----------



## KCPart4 (Apr 27, 2006)

I bought mine from Holiday World in Katy. Started getting the dreadful "delam" while still under warrenty. Hauled it back to them and it took them 8 weeks and two tries. You read right. 8 dang weeks. Terrible workmanship. Not happy at all.

If your going to pay for it out of pocket, I would seriously think about getting the diamond plating done. It looks awesome. Now, it all depends on where the delam is. Mine was lower to the bottom right behind the gas tanks up front. Just a thought.


----------

